# Permission to marry



## hardymotors

I would like to know how do you ask the parents for permission to marry in romanian... specifically directing the question to my girlfriends mum...


----------



## Bluey

Actually, Romanians put more emphasis on the blessing the couple receives from the parents. "a primi binecuvântarea părinţilor" means to receive the parents' blessing.
As for a certain formulation, there isn't a particular one, but I asked my mum and she said you could work with this: "Doamnă, îmi daţi binecuvântarea să o iau de soţie pe fiica dumneavoastra?" meaning "Madam, do I have your blessing to marry your daughter?"
Good luck then, let us know if she says yes (if so, CASĂ DE PIATRĂ!)


----------



## hardymotors

Multumesc mult, Bluey ;o)


----------



## MagicTorch

Hi, I'd also like to ask my girlfriend's parents for blessing.

Can someone help with the phrase.  Phonetically for an English speaker would be very helpful too.

Multumesc


----------



## Bluey

"Doamnă, îmi daţi binecuvântarea să o iau de soţie pe fiica dumneavoastra?" is phonetically translated like this:
Dwamnə, əmi   dɑts binɛku:vəntarea sə o: jau dɛ sotsiɛ pɛ fi:ka dumnɛavwastrə.

If that's not of much help, here is a translation with similar sounds:
Dwamnuh, uhmi (very short and soft "i") dots (more akin to the U.S. pronunciation) beeneh-koovan(an pronounced like in "an apple")tahræ suh oh yow (like yowch) day sohtsee-eh peh feekah doomneahvwastrah.

It's about as accurate as I can get.
If you want another phrase, let me know what you want it to say.

All the best! I'm sure it'll be a lovely surprise, they'll be tearing up.


----------



## MagicTorch

Multumesc Bluey!!

I'll give it a go...


----------



## farscape

Bluey said:


> Actually, Romanians put more emphasis on the blessing the couple receives from the parents. "a primi binecuvântarea părinţilor" means to receive the parents' blessing...



The expression I hear/encounter more often is "Vă rog să-mi acordați mâna fiicei dumneavoastră..." which translated in English is something like this "Please grant me your daughter's hand in marriage..." assuming that's still being used.

The "blessing" thing is more a thing of the past and makes me think of the first half of the 20th century. I certainly did not use it 

Best,



.


----------



## Bostico

I don't think this blessing thing is used these days; 10 years ago maybe...but these days...not really!


----------

